# Mit diesen Fischkarten lernen



## Oernt (29. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Mein Kumpel und ich machen Ende Mai die Fischerprüfung in Wesel. Wir kommen eigentlich aus Paderborn, haben aber eine Sondergenehmigung und das ganze muss jetzt recht flott gehen.
Wir haben für die Theorie keinen Kurs, bekommen nur die Praxis der Zusammenstellung der 10 verschiedenen Ruten an 3 Samstagen gezeigt.

Ich habe den Fragenkatalog auf Fangplatz.de bereits gelernt und die Fragen sitzen. Als nächstes wollte ich mich nun an die 44Fischkarten machen und habe hierzu ein paar Fragen.

Die gibt es auch bei Fangplatz.de -> http://www.fangplatz.de/angeln/serv...nrw/fischerkennung/fischarten/auswertung.html

Allerdings unterscheiden sich die Bilder dort von den Bilder, wenn man auf den Link Zum Fischbild der NRW-Prüfung (externe Website)...
klickt. Manche Bilder sind auf Fangplatz.de auch gar nicht vorhanden. Zu den Theoriefragen fand ich die Seite echt klasse, das verwirrt mich nun.

Kann ich mit diesen Karten arbeiten? http://www.amhaken.eu/Fisch-Abbildungen.php?blink=21

Sind die aktuell? Wenn ja, kann man sich Nummer und Fischname merken? Sprich zB Karte 21 ist der Schneider? Das finde ich einfacher als nur das Bildlich zu speichern. Oder stehen dann bei der Prüfung keine Namen dabei? 

Falls beide Links veraltet oder nicht korrekt sind, habt ihr dann einen Link zur Hand, den ich für die Fischbestimmung nutzen kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe!

PS: Ist der Praxisteil, sprich die Zusammenstellung der Ruten sehr knifflig? Davor mach ich mir am meisten Stress, weil ich da echt nicht sehr viel Vorwissen habe.

Viele Grüße! |wavey:


----------



## wilhelm (29. April 2013)

*AW: Mit diesen Fischkarten lernen*

Nimm die Bilder aus NRW,lernt die Rutenzusammenstellung und gut is.
Wenn die Fragen sitzen und die Fischkarten ebenso, dann ist die Prüfung keine große Sache.Die Fischkarten  werden bei der Prüfung willkürlich gemischt und gezogen.

Petri Heil und viel Erfolg
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## arno (29. April 2013)

*AW: Mit diesen Fischkarten lernen*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Nimm die Bilder aus NRW,lernt die Rutenzusammenstellung und gut is.
> Wenn die Fragen sitzen und die Fischkarten ebenso, dann ist die Prüfung keine große Sache.
> 
> Petri Heil und viel Erfolg
> Gruß Wilhelm



Dem schließe ich mich an.#h|bla:


----------



## Oernt (29. April 2013)

*AW: Mit diesen Fischkarten lernen*

Ihr meint dann diese Karten, richtig:

http://www.amhaken.eu/Fisch-Abbildungen.php?blink=21

?

Okay, das sollte zu machen sein. 

Ich habe eine gute Übersicht der Rutenzusammenstellungen hier gefunden:

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung/a6-spinnrute-barsch

Reicht es, diese Tabellen auswendig zu lernen? Wenn die Ruten dann beschriftet sind mit Wurfgewicht und Länge sollte das ja zu machen sein, ohne schon schwieriger.
Ist dem in der Prüfung so? Sind dort alle Sachen beschriftet?

Danke euch!


----------



## wilhelm (29. April 2013)

*AW: Mit diesen Fischkarten lernen*

Ja mach es so wie von dir geschrieben.
Ruten haben die normale Bezeichnung wie im Handel üblich.
Schnurstärke  angegeben.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------

